# 4-pin power supply on 8-pin motherboard?



## eltocliousus

I'm recently upgrading my computer with new motherboard/cpu/ram but unfortunately I can not afford to upgrade my three year old eXtreme coolermaster 650w.
It doesn't seem to be losing it's touch though, does everything just fine and I'm only using a single 6870 so power shouldn't be much of an issue, my main problem is the power supply has only a 4-pin CPU connector and with all the motherboards I'm looking to get, they all need a 6-pin.

I can't afford a new power supply and it would be a shame to lower all my other components just to fit a cheap one in so I was hoping I could use some kind of 4-pin to 8-pin adapter, or a molex to 4-pin and use that in junction with my current 4-pin or other alternatives without spending more money.
Although I'm unsure if this will work properly or not.

All replies are appreciated, I could really use some help on this one, thankyou.


----------



## Knika

Check this out:http://3btech.net/4moto41p4moa.html


----------



## DSP1

It would work properly the reason they do that is because the national electrical Association (i think that's what it is called) specifies that you need a particular gauge of wire to carry a given current and since they can't put really big gauge wires they instead use multiple wires. even though one of those wires could realistically carry the necessary current.


----------



## eltocliousus

Would this work just fine in conjunction with my current 4-pin CPU? As in, if I plugged my 4-pin into half the 8-pin then this into the other half, would they fit correctly?
Please excuse the dumb questions, and thankyou!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Yep, just plug in the pins you can...done it on countless mother boards without a problem


----------



## blackbalt89

You don't NEED to use all 8 pins for the EPS-12v. That's just in case you wan't to feed the CPU more power if it needs it.

If it has a 8-pin you can connect the 4 pins to one side of the connector, depending on where your motherboard manual says to.


----------



## eltocliousus

I'm going to be overclocking quite heavily (well, as heavy as I can on closed water cooling) so the 8-pin would give me piece of mind, I found this here, just wanted to confirm this particular cable would work, would it?
Thanks again, you guys give great peace of mind.


----------



## trueg50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus;15542938*
> I'm going to be overclocking quite heavily (well, as heavy as I can on closed water cooling) so the 8-pin would give me piece of mind, I found this here, just wanted to confirm this particular cable would work, would it?
> Thanks again, you guys give great peace of mind.


Yes if heavy overclocking then you might want to consider the 8 pin cable. Your E8200 won't be pushing super high powerdraw the way an I7 Nehalem would, but it still will be drawing a bit, and supplying it with good power is always nice.

Also, none of the posted cables are 8 pin, they are only 4 pin and you might run into compatibility and power draw issues. For a proper 8 pin you must use a 4 pin CPU power cable, plus 2x 4 pin molex cables.


----------



## eltocliousus

I may be asking a little much, but can you find me a 4-pin CPU to molex which will definitely work with my current 4-pin? On ebay.co.uk if possible (based in the UK) and obviously the cheaper the better, thanks again.
And I won't be using this with the E8200, ordered a high end AM3+ board and hopefully an 1100T if I can get one second hand for $160 which I think I can just about do.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

If you want a cable...you will need one like this I don't think that one you linked will plug in next to your existing 4pin, but is made to replace it or give a really old PSU a 4 pin that didn't have one.

Though it will be fine with out. I am running a Q6600 with a mild oc on a old 500w power supply and I only have the 4 pin going. Though I typically don't recomend skimping on the power supply...but it is running on a $30 motherboard in a system that I am not too concerned about. If it was my main rig I would probably want the adapter too.


----------



## eltocliousus

Even with an 1100T nearing 5ghz? That overclock is probably wishful thinking, but spending a couple dollars on a cable to not have that in the back of my mind is worth it in my opinion.
And thanks Vagrant, having a look for one of them on ebay now!


----------



## trueg50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus;15543008*
> I may be asking a little much, but can you find me a 4-pin CPU to molex which will definitely work with my current 4-pin? On ebay.co.uk if possible (based in the UK) and obviously the cheaper the better, thanks again.
> And I won't be using this with the E8200, ordered a high end AM3+ board and hopefully an 1100T if I can get one second hand for $160 which I think I can just about do.


Oh if it is a 1100T then 8 pin would be a very good idea. Truth be told, I wouldn't use a 4 pin for any CPU (intel or AMD) with a power draw over 95 watts or so.

You could see if you could find this cable. For when I had the issue of needing an 8 pin, I went with a Hiper adapter that was 1x 4 pin CPU power, and 2x 4 pin molex cables to the required 8 pin.


----------



## eltocliousus

Found one here from amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002O21XHQ/ref=asc_df_B002O21XHQ5071641?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B002O21XHQ]StarTech 6 inch 4 Pin to 8 Pin EPS Power Adapter with LP4 - F/M: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories[/URL]

Seems perfect, ordering it now!
I appreciate the help.


----------

